

How To Make SIP Calls Over IPv6 Using Linphone (on Mac, Windows, Linux) - danyork
http://blogs.voxeo.com/speakingofstandards/2011/04/08/how-to-make-sip-calls-over-ipv6-using-linphone-on-mac-windows-linux/http://blogs.voxeo.com/speakingofstandards/2011/04/08/how-to-make-sip-calls-over-ipv6-using-linphone-on-mac-windows-linux/

======
danyork
If other HN readers have used certain softphones to make SIP calls over IPv6,
I'd definitely be interested to hear about what works. (thanks!)

